
Ask HN: Affordable dev server solution - pixiez
I need to hire a linux dev server so that I have a consistent setup although I might need to use multiple machines for my personal project - I know there is plenty cloud solution like Digital Ocean but I am concern about whether their spec is being too low - it should really faster than my Macbook. is there any affordable but efficient solution out there? thanks
======
Turing_Machine
I assume you've looked at Amazon EC2? They offer VMs at a wide variety of
price/performance points.

There are cheaper options, but they all involve a lot more work, IMO
(especially if you may need to deploy and remove servers regularly, as it
sounds like you might).

Edit: they have a free tier, which may be enough to get you started.

~~~
pixiez
ideally I want to keep it running forever - so it need to be cheap enough

------
selckin
The "cloud" ones are very expensive, some cheaper alternatives are like
hetzner.de ovh.com online.net soyoustart.com but they may not come with the
same level of support/uptime.

------
steve_taylor
Don't overlook DigitalOcean too soon. They charge by the hour, so you can
snapshot and destroy your server when you're not using it.

~~~
pixiez
this is a good point, although does not provide large hard drive with cheaper
price - I might need to mix it with other solution.

